# Radiator help?



## VroomGTFO (Oct 15, 2011)

Here's the problem guys, about 5 weeks ago, I noticed a small coolant leak coming from around where the reservoir sits on my 06. almost directly underneath it. Couldn't figure out the problem so I did a little research on it, found out that the GM radiator caps like to take a dump on people. So I replaced the radiator cap, problem continued so I replaced the water pump too. Well, to make a long story short, its still leaking like a siv, I pulled my bumper off and tried to find where it was coming from and noticed it was running along a rail of some sort and then onto the ground. Any other notorious problems that I should be aware of? Or should I just go ahead and replace the radiator and hoses. I'm guessing its a crack or something in the shroud or a worn hose. 


(E) Block is dry on the left and right banks, along with the front and back so head gaskets are good.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

It's fairly well documented that the plastic radiator tanks on the on these cars are known to crack and that's what yours sound like. I've not had to replace mine yet though I have been the victim of a failed radiator cap.


----------



## VroomGTFO (Oct 15, 2011)

HP11 said:


> It's fairly well documented that the plastic radiator tanks on the on these cars are known to crack and that's what yours sound like. I've not had to replace mine yet though I have been the victim of a failed radiator cap.


Alrighty Thank you for your input. I just ordered a griffin radiator and an STS front mount.


----------

